# Griddle Purchase



## djtech2k (Jan 20, 2019)

I could not find a better forum to post this in so here I go.

I am considering buying a griddle and am looking for some experiences to help make up my mind.  I am mainly considering the CampChef 600 4 burner and the Royal Gourmet 4 burner griddle.  They both have things I like but they are both missing something.

I have cooked on Blackstones before and I like them but there are 2 things I don’t like about the black stone.  The front grease catch and grease channel is very messy.  I really dislike that.  I also do not like that it is very wobbly and feels unstable.  The stand is not good.

The thing I like about the camp chef is that it has grill grates and the griddle.  I don’t know how much I will use the grates but it’s a nice feature.  I don’t know how well it works but it does have the front grease catch so I’m not excited about that.

The Royal gourmet has what looks like a very nice stand and it looks like it has a grease catch that is not in the front edge.  It looks like a small hole in the griddle that you can scrape grease into.  It does not have the grill grates as an option and it does not have nearly as many reviews though.

Anyone have any experience with griddles that might have some info?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 20, 2019)

My Blackstone is very stable . The new black stones have a rear grease drain . I like the camp chef , but never used one .


----------



## glank09 (Jan 20, 2019)

I will second that my black stone is very stable and has a rear grease drain. I am guessing they have improved them since you cooked on one.


----------



## ldp787 (Jan 20, 2019)

Check out the new Blackstone. Not sure if the extra cost or features are wanted or needed. They are spitting out new products left and right now.

Griddlemaster makes top for all types of units, including the members mark grill which makes for a large griddle setup. 

I have seen the 2nd gen Blackstones with the rear trap but they do not have a surround table for them yet that I have seen. As far as the Camp chef coming with the grill grates yes it does, but IMHO I would never put grill grates on my griddle. Part of the beauty of these compared to gas grills is the components are going to last for a long time unlike gas grills by not having drippings.

My 1st gen blackstone is more than stable, however the grease drain leaves much to be desired, it is easily cured by using a paperclip or an $8 mod that is nothing more than some bent sheet metal to aid in the drip. The 1st gen also have the surround table available that has the built in wind block and provides some additional real estate if need be. 

I love mine and people I know that have bought one love it as well. The sear on steak, smash burgers, veggies or anything I put in contact with it LOL!!! I don't think you will find one you won't like.


----------



## djtech2k (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeh I see a lot more blackstones in my area. I have cooked on the front and the back grease drain. The back drain is definitely better but both of the ones I used felt unstable.  It just seemed to be so thin and not much bracing.

I’d like to find some camp chef and royal gourmet users to see what they think.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 20, 2019)

What’s this? New Blackstone at Wally’s $327.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 20, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> What’s this? New Blackstone at Wally’s $327.



Actually Walmart has a few "new" versions of Blackstone's check it out on their site. That unit above looks pretty nice and the one with the double propane burners on it is cool too


----------



## dcecil (Jan 20, 2019)

I have the new version blackstone and love it.  I even haul it around and use at different cook sites.  Do not have a problem with stability and the rear grease trap is a non issue.  Highly recommend.  I got mine from Tractor Supply.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 21, 2019)

I think the camp chef has the cover that folds over now? love my blackstone but the cover would have pushed me to it as you need a dedicated cover for them


----------



## djtech2k (Jan 21, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> What’s this? New Blackstone at Wally’s $327.


What is Wally’s?  I looked at Walmart.com and that unit in your picture is a lot more than $327.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 21, 2019)

This one was interesting loose some griddle space but burners are nice and look at the lid
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-Range-Top-Combo-with-Free-Shipping/806171984
The Pro series is more money but has the hard cover included plus the nicer stand
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-36-Pro-Series-Griddle-with-Hard-Cover/385486122
They do have a regular stainless one that is less than that Pro model
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Blackstone-36-Stainless-Steel-Griddle-Cooking-Station/39891206

I to got the regular 36" rear grease drain one from Tractor Supply got it on sale black Friday then added the hard cover from amazon


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jan 21, 2019)

djtech2k said:


> What is Wally’s?  I looked at Walmart.com and that unit in your picture is a lot more than $327.


This griddle is at the North Port, Fl Walmart and is tagged with yelllow sticker price tag @ $327. They also have another one that is dented just above the knobs. Don’t know if it discounted any. Didn’t ask. It’s $496 plus shipping online. I usually jump on good deals and possible mis marked items but I have no need to fry 200 hamburgers any time soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 21, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> This griddle is at the North Port, Fl Walmart and is tagged with yelllow sticker price tag @ $327. They also have another one that is dented just above the knobs. Don’t know if it discounted any. Didn’t ask. It’s $496 plus shipping online. I usually jump on good deals and possible mis marked items but I have no need to fry 200 hamburgers any time soon.



But think of the stir fry party you could have


----------



## djtech2k (Jan 22, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> This griddle is at the North Port, Fl Walmart and is tagged with yelllow sticker price tag @ $327. They also have another one that is dented just above the knobs. Don’t know if it discounted any. Didn’t ask. It’s $496 plus shipping online. I usually jump on good deals and possible mis marked items but I have no need to fry 200 hamburgers any time soon.


Wow, for $327 I'd jump on that thing, but not for $500.  It seems there are a lot of the Blackstone's out there, but I really like the things I mentioned about the Royal Gourmet and the Camp Chef.  I wish there were more users out there.

I contacted Blackstone about why there are new griddles on Walmart but not even mentioned on their website.  They said its because its a Walmart exclusive and they wont be selling them.  That seems stupid that you can't even get information about the product there, whether they sell it there or not.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 24, 2019)

I am also thinking of getting a griddle but not sure what to get or if I will like the way it cooks. Here in Oklahoma is Blackstone and i don't like to order on-line, i am one of those that need to touch,see and feel it to see if i like it or not. Plus with all the different features on different units i want to look at them.
Blackstone's 28" griddle seems to be winning for me, not sure if i would need a 36" size since it is just my wife and me and sometimes our son.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2019)

I have the older 28 . I got it for 99 bucks on clearance.  I love it . Fun to cook on . They are closing out some new old stock around me so might be a good time to go look .


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 24, 2019)

how does the griddle do when it is cold outside, say 20 degree weather?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2019)

It's always worked good for me . I worked outside year round so don't pay much attention to Temps , but I use it in the winter and never noticed it wasn't staying hot .


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 7, 2019)

Pulled the trigger and got the 36" Blackstone from Walmart for $246.00. Put it together in about 45min, took my time and made sure it was done right.

I cooked on my friends his has a front grease "channel" , did not like the front grease channel due to grease popping even if it was in the channel loved the way it cooked. We did pork chops, steaks, hashbrowns, Onions and mushrooms for the steaks.

Over all liked the way it cooked.

The one I got has the back grease catcher in the middle, Side tables and is very stable better then the one my buddy has but his is an older unit. Still have not seasoned the unit due to the wind here in Oklahoma. but will try this weekend!!


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 8, 2019)

sm0kin

Thanks for the like


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 9, 2019)

So I ordered my 36” new design blackstone yesterday for $239.99 shipped. Picked up a few things for it, but looking for good info on covers/accessories/mods. Tia


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2019)

I got the fabric cover for mine, It said it is waterproof, today I will find out.

Bought the grill pack, has two spatula's the grill scraper and two plastic bottle's,  one for oil the other for water. also bought the metal baster cover and the cast iron press. 

Over the weekend I finally seasoned the griddle. Took me two hours to do ten coats, The manual said four to five was good but I did more since mine will sit out side on my front porch. It is covered but better safe then sorry.

There is a metal cover, That does cover the grill and It sits in place it slides to the back and has two catches that hold on too the back of the griddle. I want that also because it looks like it will block some wind and here in Oklahoma I will need that that some point. Not sure what else to get right now but as I start to cook on it I will figure out what else I need.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2019)

Here it is









See more
Titan Diamond Plated Aluminum Grill Cover Fits 28" Blackstone Griddle
from Amazon.com - Seller
5 product reviews
Made from diamond plated aluminum. Includes hooks to hang cover as a windbreak. Width: 29.75" | Depth: 18.75" | Height: 2" Weight: 6 LB The Diamond Plated Aluminum Grill Cover ...more »Made from diamond plated aluminum. Includes hooks to hang cover as a windbreak. Width: 29.75" | Depth: 18.75" | Height: 2" Weight: 6 LB The Diamond Plated Aluminum Grill Cover from Titan Great Outdoors was designed to fit the 28" Blackstone Griddle. This unit covers the entire griddle to protect it when not in use and features hooks to hang the cover for use as a windbreak while cooking. Features: - Fits 28" Blackstone Griddle - Made from diamond plated aluminum. - Includes hooks to hang cover as a windbreak. Specifications: - Width: 29.75" - Depth: 18.75" - Height: 2" - Weight: 6 LB ** Note: This griddle cover is not compatible with the new version of the Blackstone Griddle with rear grease management system!« less

Other options

36" $90
*$69.95*
+$6.21 tax. Free shipping
Amazon.com - Seller
Visit site
$69.95 eBay - titanattachments
Compare prices from 2 stores
Related itemsReviews


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 11, 2019)

That 69.95 link is for the 28” fyi. I ordered the canvas cover and a couple bacon presses as well as 3 nice dexter Russell spatulas. Wife ordered some carbon steel rings for eggs and hash browns, and we picked up a gallon of canola oil yesterday. Looking forward to its arrival
As far as seasoning, did you oil the bottom surface of the griddle too? I’m planning on it (at least 1 layer) 
I’m going to look into the metal covers once I get this thing and set it up. Likely will keep it in my garage initially till spring


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2019)

sm0kin said:


> That 69.95 link is for the 28” fyi. I ordered the canvas cover and a couple bacon presses as well as 3 nice dexter Russell spatulas. Wife ordered some carbon steel rings for eggs and hash browns, and we picked up a gallon of canola oil yesterday. Looking forward to its arrival
> As far as seasoning, did you oil the bottom surface of the griddle too? I’m planning on it (at least 1 layer)
> I’m going to look into the metal covers once I get this thing and set it up. Likely will keep it in my garage initially till spring


The canvas cover is a very nice high quality cover . My 28 is outside , but under roof . 
I founds the best way to season after the initial burn off and oil up , was just to use it . Clean and re oil . Bacon works great for this . 

I found when doing the seasoning less is better on the oil . More reps , less oil to burn off , repeat . 
They are alot of fun . Makes a great hamburger . 

I like to use a 6 " taping knife instead of the spatula . Better angle for me .


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> 36" $90
> *$69.95*
> +$6.21 tax. Free shipping
> Amazon.com - Seller
> ...



36" price is at the bottom of the page, pic is to look at.

I learned the hard way with seasoning it. A little oil goes a long way!

I looked at Blackstone about the bottom and on their website,

*36'' and 28'' Griddle*
*do i need to season the bottom of my griddle?*
No, it’s not necessary.

Copy link


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 11, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> 36" price is at the bottom of the page, pic is to look at.
> 
> I learned the hard way with seasoning it. A little oil goes a long way!
> 
> ...


Right, but if untreated it will rust for sure. I live in Missouri and we get some ridiculous humidity in the summer. I’m feeling like better safe than sorry so definitely going to do it


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2019)

not sure what it will do since all you are doing is "burning" the oil on the griddle top. Seems like the heat will just burn it off and also the griddle comes packed in a heavy oil already that you end up burning off when you season the griddle.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 11, 2019)

Before using or heating , wash both sides with hot soap and water to remove packing oils . Then burn it off and season . 
After that no soap . 


sm0kin said:


> I live in Missouri and we get some ridiculous humidity in the summer. I’m feeling like better safe than sorry so definitely going to do it


It wont hurt . I did the back side of mine with cooking spray , then wiped it off . I keep an eye on it , no trouble so far .


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Before using or heating , wash both sides with hot soap and water to remove packing oils . Then burn it off and season .
> After that no soap .
> 
> It wont hurt . I did the back side of mine with cooking spray , then wiped it off . I keep an eye on it , no trouble so far .



That’s pretty much what I found during my YouTube search. I planned to put canola in a spray bottle and cover the bottom after I wash and dry it. Then put it on, fire it up and begin seasoning the top


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2019)

You guys with all your toys. Griddle grills, Bear with his smokeless grill, Al with his Santa Maria thingamajig, New pellet grills/smokers,vortecs, stuffers, brisket/meat sales, etc. Geez I keep snooping around on here and it's gonna make the wife get a second job.


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 11, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> You guys with all your toys. Griddle grills, Bear with his smokeless grill, Al with his Santa Maria thingamajig, New pellet grills/smokers,vortecs, stuffers, brisket/meat sales, etc. Geez I keep snooping around on here and it's gonna make the wife get a second job.



You know the saying.......He who dies with the most toys had a lot of fun while he was alive!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 11, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> You know the saying.......He who dies with the most toys had a lot of fun while he was alive!!!


Totally agree...


----------



## kawboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> You guys with all your toys. Griddle grills, Bear with his smokeless grill, Al with his Santa Maria thingamajig, New pellet grills/smokers,vortecs, stuffers, brisket/meat sales, etc. Geez I keep snooping around on here and it's gonna make the wife get a second job.


Like my buddy always said, "Pretty lazy man that won't find his wife a second job!"


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 13, 2019)

Well it survived the trip from Utah to Missouri, just finished assembly and having a celebratory beer before I leave for dinner 
I’ll have to wash the griddle surface and get it ready for seasoning maybe tomorrow night


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice . You're gonna love it .


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 14, 2019)

Well it seems to work , but these bacon presses kinda suck. They are marginally heavy enough, but they are too friggin small. Anyone know if there’s a bigger one out there say 14x14? Google didn’t give me much help. I suppose I could make one if needed


----------



## sm0kin (Feb 16, 2019)

Well I lucked out. I was able to get a
mis-drilled heater plate from work that was already Teflon coated and destined for the scrap bin, paid scrap value for the aluminum  
Here’s the easiest plan I came up with, just need to drill and tap 4 holes and mount the cheap aluminum press directly to the heater plate. I’m guessing I can cook  nearly a pound  of bacon under it 
Done


----------



## djtech2k (Apr 21, 2019)

Any experiences with the other models?


----------



## Fainim (Oct 22, 2019)

I used to cook on electric griddle. Unfortunately my old one was broken and now I’m waiting for my new Presto 07061 . Buying a new stuff is always hard for me and I’ve found some good reviews on electric griddles that helped me to choose mine https://grillguru.org/best-electric-griddle/, , https://www.lynnskitchenadventures.com/electric-skillet-or-griddle/


----------

